

What can I put in my software development blog to make it a good showcase of me? - yitchelle
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/133318/what-can-i-put-in-my-software-development-blog-to-make-it-a-good-showcase-of-me

======
jakejake
There's no right answer to this one. If you're looking for page views and
notoriety then choose hot-button topics with a sensational headline. If you
want the blog that you'd like to read, then just write about interesting
things that you are working on at the moment - or things that you want to
learn about.

